# The soldiers made a 'tortoise' and brought a battering-ram against the walls



## Lamb67

The soldiers made a 'tortoise' and brought a battering-ram against the walls.

Testudinem fecerunt et in muros arietem attulerunt milites.

Are there any other possiblities ?

Thanks.

Starfrown's earlier post :_The Romans in many cases avoided linking together two clauses, both featuring the perfect, by means of et. It is thus not advisable to try to translate the English word for word into Latin. (I know I made a post about this before, but I'll have to try to find it. When I do I'll add a link_.) 

Thus,Testudine facta, in muros arietem attulerunt milites.


----------



## Lamb67

Shall we go on giving a second look here?
Thanks.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Debes poner _milites_ al comienzo de las oraciones coordinadas.
_Contra_ mejor que _in_.


----------



## Lamb67

_Milites testudine facta, contra muros arietem attulerunt._

_XiaoRoel suggests that it would look like above, right ? _


----------



## XiaoRoel

Me gusta el ablativo absoluto, muy cesariano, pero entonces mejor con este orden de palabras:
*Testudine facta, milites contra muros arietem attulerunt.*
Ahora queda muy bien, para mi gusto.


----------



## Starfrown

Lamb67 said:


> Starfrown's earlier post :_The Romans in many cases avoided linking together two clauses, both featuring the perfect, by means of et. It is thus not advisable to try to translate the English word for word into Latin. (I know I made a post about this before, but I'll have to try to find it. When I do I'll add a link_.)


Here's the promised link. (Check the source I give in post #4.)


----------

